# Superstrikes South Africa



## Derrick (May 16, 2013)

Huge lightning over Sandton, Johannesburg. Canon 1Ds, 70-200mm f4 (45 second exposure)


----------



## wickidwombat (May 20, 2013)

wow you weren't exagerating using the term HUGE!


----------



## serendipidy (May 20, 2013)

OMG! I got a shock just looking at your photo. Superb shot. Congratulations


----------



## Click (May 20, 2013)

Very impressive shot. Nice job!


----------



## Quasimodo (May 20, 2013)

I absolutely love it! 

A bit envious too, lol. In Norway we only get these tiny lightening strikes, not like yours and the ones I saw when I lived in rural Illinois


----------



## ERHP (May 20, 2013)

Spectacular shot! 

SoCal is fairly short on this size/frequency unless you happen to catch a desert thunderstorm.


----------



## Dylan777 (May 20, 2013)

Awesome...great shot


----------



## ilang (May 20, 2013)

Wow , very cool shot.


----------



## Don Haines (May 20, 2013)

The lightning makes a great picture. The night skyline is a great picture. The two of them together... WOW! Thats a REALLY GREAT picture! Inspirational!


----------



## DArora (May 20, 2013)

Wow, thats an awesome shot!!


----------



## rpt (May 20, 2013)

Dave_NYC said:


> Derrick said:
> 
> 
> > Huge lightning over Sandton, Johannesburg. Canon 1Ds, 70-200mm f4 (45 second exposure)
> ...


Yup! Fantastic shot!

Dave, your comment takes me back in time. The year was 1983. The place was Al Jubail Saudi Arabia. It was raining heavily and there was thunder and lightning. The door of our building was open and water was streaming in. I went to close the door and I found one of the Philipino engineers standing in the doorway getting drenched. I asked him if he was ok. He said that he was and commented. "I was feeling homesick today but this is feeling like Manilla. I am fine. Don't worry".


Al Jubail is on the coast so when it rained (the one or two days in the year) it poured. As you can imagine there were no storm water drains. With the roads properly concertised (but no drainage) the water stood in some of the town's streets for a week - till it evaporated!


----------



## rpt (May 20, 2013)

Dave_NYC said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, your comment takes me back in time. The year was 1983. The place was Al Jubail Saudi Arabia. It was raining heavily and there was thunder and lightning. The door of our building was open and water was streaming in. I went to close the door and I found one of the Philipino engineers standing in the doorway getting drenched. I asked him if he was ok. He said that he was and commented. "I was feeling homesick today but this is feeling like Manilla. I am fine. Don't worry".
> ...


Yup! Done that! Stalled the car once too! Water in the cab and through the exhaust! Oh boy!


----------



## 2n10 (May 20, 2013)

Awesome shot, thanks for sharing it and your exposure time.


----------



## Harry Muff (May 20, 2013)

Loving the little bird sitting in the top middle of the lightning!


----------



## Northstar (Aug 5, 2013)

Derrick said:


> Huge lightning over Sandton, Johannesburg. Canon 1Ds, 70-200mm f4 (45 second exposure)



Amazing shot..wow!


----------

